# Apprentice on CNBC



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

It looks like CNBC has pulled the Apprentice from their Tuesday slot. I recorded it there due to conflicts. My Tivo does not show any upcoming shows, but the CNBC website indicates that it will be on late Sunday's. You might want to look before this coming Monday or you will miss something.

According to the website, Deal or No Deal is replacing it.


----------



## travisp613 (Oct 15, 2005)

Yea, looks like CNBC is dropping it.

Which sucks because apparently the one on the other channel conflicts with 24. I'll choose 24 over the Apprentice, but I wish I didn't have to.

Now I wish I had a two tuner box.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

travisp613 said:


> Yea, looks like CNBC is dropping it.
> 
> Which sucks because apparently the one on the other channel conflicts with 24. I'll choose 24 over the Apprentice, but I wish I didn't have to.
> 
> Now I wish I had a two tuner box.


CNBC still airs The Apprentice, it took TV Guide till Tuesday of this week to update it and put it on CNBC also


----------



## puckettcg (Feb 10, 2006)

I didn't know CNBC was airing Apprentice until I read this forum. I haven't been able to record it on its regular night because the of the conflict with 24. But, I selected season pass on CNBC and now in my To Do List, I have something like 10 scheduled. The details are the same for every showing - my local paper doesn't tell me either. Which airing(s) are the repeat of the show that aired that week?

Thanks


----------



## jcinsc (Aug 21, 2004)

I am leery of the CNBC airings this time around because of the way they have appeared, then disappeared, then reappeared with a generic title. What I've seen in the past and see now on tvguide online listings grid is re-air of Monday's "new" episode on CNBC the Wednesday and Sunday of that new episode's week. 

So this week, new episode "Cereal Killers" airs on NBC Monday March 20 at 9pm. That same episode "Cereal Killers" re-airs on CNBC Wednesday March 22 at 8 and 11 pm, and Sunday March 26 at 9 pm and Monday March 27 at 12 am.

Hope this holds true and helps you out.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

The problem is, the Tuesdays listing vanished off of Tivo. If you go look at the CNBC website, it lists Deal or No Deal in that timeslot. 

Geez, is CNBC that messed up that they can't even keep their own website correct?


----------



## munchkin99 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been recording the Apprentice each week from CNBC at 11:00 pm.
Now, suddenly Tivo shows that time slot to be airing "Made in the USA".
However, when I look on the web, the episode guide for the Apprentice
says it will re-air on CNBC on Wed. at 11:00 pm (as well as other times
and days not showing on my Tivo). I could just manually set it to record
on this time and day, but I don't want to take the chance of missing the
episode altogether. Does anyone know which source of information is
reliable?


----------

